# Question about Gulliver’s cargo ship



## Velvet Hearts (Nov 21, 2019)

So I have a little question about how the Gulliver islands work, once you ?complete? an island, will they never appear again once you refresh then? Hopefully not because I?m really farming these cookie islands (*^▽^*)


----------



## Ras (Nov 21, 2019)

Those won't appear again. You can find a list, I think by going to the refresh screen and clicking on the question mark. Just be careful not to refresh accidentally! The list tells which islands are only available until completed and which always come back. I finished all the cookie islands.


----------



## Cerise (Nov 21, 2019)

Ras said:


> Those won't appear again. You can find a list, I think by going to the refresh screen and clicking on the question mark. Just be careful not to refresh accidentally! The list tells which islands are only available until completed and which always come back. I finished all the cookie islands.



How many cookie islands are there?


----------



## Ras (Nov 21, 2019)

Three. You can send the ship for a single piece of fruit and it’s back in four minutes! This is based on me belonging to the trial subscription, so it might be longer than four minutes if you don’t.


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 21, 2019)

Ras said:


> Three. You can send the ship for a single piece of fruit and it’s back in four minutes! This is based on me belonging to the trial subscription, so it might be longer than four minutes if you don’t.



I don't have the trial and I think it was either 4 or 5 minutes for me.


----------



## Corndoggy (Nov 21, 2019)

i absolutley love the gulliver update, and completed the only cookie island avalaible for me, im hoping they have a lot more cookie islands up for offer


----------



## Cerise (Nov 21, 2019)

Ras said:


> Three. You can send the ship for a single piece of fruit and it?s back in four minutes! This is based on me belonging to the trial subscription, so it might be longer than four minutes if you don?t.



Oh, thanks for the info.  I already finished 2/3 cookie islands.  Wish there were more.  I could use a little catching up with the catalog.


----------

